# Nokia 3110c does not switch on



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 14, 2009)

Last night i used net on my phone. It was fine. In the morning i saw it was switched off. It just does not switch on. My phone.s battery is fine. I checked. Even when i changed the battery it does not switch on.what is the problem?my phone is a year old. Is this a common problem with 3110c.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 14, 2009)

just go step by step...
1.try some other nokia Bl5c battery in ur phone
2. Put ur Battery into some other phone
3. Check wether ur charger is working properly

if all fail go to Nokia care


----------



## utsav (Jun 14, 2009)

If evrything fails then dump it into nokia's recycle bin


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 14, 2009)

Does the white backlight turn on ? Try what sujoyp said and also try removing memory card and sim.


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 14, 2009)

one often face these kind of problems with Nokia 3110c.....Around a month ago, i faced similar kind but not such bad problem..........My phone often restart, once or twice a day......so i knew i had to go to Nokia Care and get the firmware reinstalled......
But suddenly it became fine..........and there is not any kind of problem now....!!!

It seems, there is some hardware problem in ur phone........better go to Nokia Care. !!!!


----------



## jatt (Jun 14, 2009)

Restart or booting problem, is common problem in nokia model 3110c.i will suggest you just take off memory card and try to switch it on.then write here results.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 18, 2009)

^^ tried it to no effect. 
took my phone to one mobile shop they say that the phones software's corrupt. looks like i will have to go to nokia care. isn't there something i can do? like install the software myself.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 19, 2009)

Is this under warranty? Then go directly nokia care


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 20, 2009)

just gave it to nokia care


----------

